# 26C3: CCC fordert stärkere Verschlüsselung des GSM-Mobilfunks



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2009)

Nach der Präsentation eines Hacks zum vergleichsweise einfachen Knacken des Verschlüsselungscodes für GSM-Netze drängt der Chaos Computer Club die Betreiberorganisation dazu, den veralteten A5/1-Algorithmus zu ersetzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

